

Go Screencasts by codegangsta are Coming Soon - codegangsta
http://screencasts.codegangsta.io

======
codegangsta
I'm really excited to get these screencasts out the door. I'm also interested
in episode suggestions from you guys who are either using Go or wanting to
learn Go.

~~~
xkarga00
I would love to see an episode about effectively using or not using panic,
understanding goroutine stack traces, etc. An episode about Go debugging in
general i guess.

~~~
pdappollonio
Or even I'll be glad to read simple examples about goroutines and channels in
a "proper way". Sure, there are a lot of examples out there but everyone seems
to have their own way to handle those.

